# fish on the grill



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Put some fish on the grill the other day. I cut the heads off and put them on direct heat just long enough on both sides to get the skin and fins to release easily. I then transferred them to foil and put in some fresh garlic, green onions, lemon pepper, salt, and butter. I closed up the foil and let them cook till the fish was flaky.

Fish right after coming off the grill









Fish with brown rice and broccoli 









It was pretty good. But, I think it could be much better. I think closing up the foil kept some of the grilled flavor from getting to the fish and the foil kept all the juices on the fish so the part on the bottom seemed a little soggy. I think there were too many onions too.

A lot of you out there are wizards at cooking fish. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks delicious!!! I normally cook mine over a grill with butter, brown sugar, lemon pepper, and salt. Occasionally I use some lemon juice to keep it moist. Never have used the onion and garlic. Think I'll try it this spring.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> I think closing up the foil kept some of the grilled flavor from getting to the fish and the foil kept all the juices on the fish so the part on the bottom seemed a little soggy.


You could be right.....also could be all them veggies created a lot more moisture than you needed. Maybe just a pinch or two of onions next time. Either way, you're on the right track !! Looks good !!!: :\Ou:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I figure if you're going to cook it in foil, why bother using the grill? I leave the skin on and cook right on the grates, but you need to get it really hot and put some oil on the grate right before adding the fish. Don't turn or peek until it's done on the first side, and turn onto a clean, oiled part of the grate. But hey, any fresh-caught fish is good no matter how you prepare it!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Gumbo said:


> I figure if you're going to cook it in foil, why bother using the grill? I leave the skin on and cook right on the grates, but you need to get it really hot and put some oil on the grate right before adding the fish. Don't turn or peek until it's done on the first side, and turn onto a clean, oiled part of the grate. But hey, any fresh-caught fish is good no matter how you prepare it!


The use of the grill was partly cause a little apartment gets really fishy really fast when I cook fish whole. I was also trying (unsuccessfully) to get some of the grilled flavor on the fish. With the skin on I don't know how to get the seasoning to actually flavor the fish. But with the skin off the fish sticks to the grill. Thus the use of foil which, as you pointed out, kind of defeats the purpose of cooking on the grill. I guess I could always try a cedar board.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I like to make a relish of sorts out of finely chopped sweet potatoe, garlic, onion, lemon peper, butter, fresh lemon juice and fresh tyme, and fresh basil. Stuff body cavity with mixture then cook skin on in the foil. I have herd the comment "Best wild trout i have ever eaten", more than once. After you get done playin with that get yourself a charcoal smoker.... That is the best wild trout I have ever eaten. 

If you want to get rid of some of the "fishey" taste brine over night in rock salt and beer.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

A cedar board always tastes good. I would try and leave the skin on next time. I generally leave it on. Onions have a very strong flavor. Use just a couple of strips next time. That should be enough for flavoring. I hear ya on the small apartment thing. I bought a smoker last summer and pissed off all my neighbors until I let them all have a taste of my fish.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> With the skin on I don't know how to get the seasoning to actually flavor the fish. But with the skin off the fish sticks to the grill. Thus the use of foil which, as you pointed out, kind of defeats the purpose of cooking on the grill. I guess I could always try a cedar board.


I eat the skin of trout--there's a ton of flavor in it. I also fillet all my fish, so the seasoning goes on both the skin and the flesh side.

The key to not having it stick to the grill is a hot, clean and oiled grate. Right before you flip, put some fresh oil on the grate and on the fish.Even when I flip them to skin-side up, it doesn't stick. But you have to let it cook long enough to develop a bit of a crust.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> Put some fish on the grill the other day. I cut the heads off and put them on direct heat just long enough on both sides to get the skin and fins to release easily. I then transferred them to foil and put in some fresh garlic, green onions, lemon pepper, salt, and butter. I closed up the foil and let them cook till the fish was flaky.
> 
> Fish right after coming off the grill
> 
> ...


I just grilled fish for the 1st time a few weeks ago. I must add I did use foil but I am definately not a fan of it. However, the fish was beautiful! I used fresh Dill, fresh lemon, Dill seasoning, leamon salt, fresh crushed pepper, and hot butter. I cooked it skin side down for right at 15 min on low heat. The fish came right off the skin in nice even fillets and it was nice and flakey but not dry like nasty dry. It had just the right amount of moistness to it. I did this with Rainbow, Brown, and Lake Trout. I will do this again and deffinately suggest to anyone who is willing to try it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have two suggestions.
1. Start with a good tasting trout. Rainbows and Browns are better smoked. They lack flavor and live in too warm of water. Cutthroat and Brooks taste better. They live in cold clean water and eat scuds and other invertabrates making them better table fair. LOAH actually has a recipe for trout cakes that would prob be good with lighter meated fish. 

2. Deadicated1 makes some of the best fish I have had. He makes a foil boat, puts it on the grill, puts butter and seasoning in the foil boat. Fillet the fish, it wont stick and will cook evenly. It will still have a good grilled flavor. When almost done squeze fresh lemon on and brush with butter mixture. Dang good stuff. I would add to go to fish tech and buy some apple wood chips. Soak a half cup of them in water for an hour. Put them on the coals or somewhere they can smoke on your grill. They will add a light smokey flavor. 

Your results look really good already. Try what people are suggesting and let us know!


----------

